# Tympanoplasty versus myringoplasty



## Scatlot (Aug 17, 2010)

The patient had retained PE tubes.  The doctor removed the tubes, roughened the edges, using a postauricalur incision on one ear, harvested two fat grafts which were used to repair the perforations.  We've come up with 69631 and 69620. Anyone with suggestions?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 23, 2010)

the CPT code for the myringoplasty, 69620 Myringoplasty (surgery confined to drumhead and donor area) states that the surgery includes the drumhead and the donor area, thus the harvesting of the graft is not separately reportable. As far as the "other" ear that you are refering to, more of the operative note would be needed.


----------



## Scatlot (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!


----------

